# قاموس هندسي انجليزي عربي والعكس وبالمصطلحات ، لهندسة كهرباء و كيمياء وطيران......الخ



## صقر ديالى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

القاموس الهندسي المصور وهو قاموس رائع غني عن التعريف يحتوي علي جميع الكلمات والمصطلحات الهندسية فقط في المجالات الاتية :.

- هندسة الاتصالات
-هندسة الحاسبات ونظم التحكم
-هندسة قوي (باور)
-هندسة الطيران
-هندسة كيميائية
- هندسة ميكاترونيكس
-هندسة ميكانيكا 
-هندسة علوم الفلك 
- هندسة السيارات

عند البحث عن كلمة فان القاموس ياتي بمعناها اما لو كنا نبحث عن كلمة بمصطلح ما نقوم بوضع علامة صح في خانة تعبيرات لكي ياتي لنا بكل المصطلحات التي تحوي هذه الكلمة ومعانيها

والحمد الله الي الان لم اجد كلمة غير مدرجة في هذا القاموس في مجال الهندسة الكهربية

*طريقة البحث :*

1- عند البحث عن كلمة انجليزي أنقر على ( إنجليزي ) اسفل الشاشة لاختيار القاموس الإنجليزي .

2- اكتب الكلمة الإنجليزية (فى مكان البحث) ثم اضغط مفتاح "بحث" تظهر لك قائمة بها الكلمة التى المراد بحثها واقرب الكلمات لها فى شكل الحروف وتظهر مرتبة ابجديا وهذة الخاصية تعطى لك فرصة للتعرف على الكلمات الصحيحة حتى اذا كتبت الكلمة المراد بحثها خطأ لانها تأتى بأقرب الكلمات المشتركة فى حروف الكلمة . 

3- بالنقر على أي كلمة فى القائمة تسمع طريقة النطق الصحيحة لها ويظهر المعنى العربي المقابل لها. 

4- يمكن التحرك على القائمة الإنجليزية بالأسهم إلى أعلى وإلى اسفل . 

5- بالنقر على النوع تظهر لك أنواع الصرف المختلفة وبالنقر المزدوج على أي واحد منها تظهر لك معانية فقط .
فى حالة وجود صورة توضيحية للمصطلح او الكلمة تظهر الصور مصغرة اسفل الكلمات بالضغط عليها يمكنك تكبير الصورة.
انظر الصورة







6- يوجد زر إلغاء لمسح البحث الحالي لإجراء بحث جديد.

7- *خيارات البحث *
عند اختيار خاصية تعبيرات فان ذلك يعنى ايجاد كل التعبيرات التى جاءت فيها الكلمة المراد البحث عنها وعدم اختيار هذه الخاصية تعنى ايجاد الكلمات المفردة فقط انظر الصورة 






واختيار خاصية تجريد تعنى إيجاد الكلمة وجميع التصريفات الخاصة بها

*ملاحظة هامة *
- جميع الكلمات الانجليزية الموجودة فى القاموس تظهر بالحروف الصغيرة فقط وليست الكبيرة


8- عند البحث عن كلمة عربية انقر على (عربي ) اسفل الشاشة لاختيار القاموس العربي . 

9- اكتب الكلمة العربية (فى مكان البحث) ثم اضغط مفتاح "بحث" تظهر لك قائمة بها الكلمة المراد بحثها. 

10- بالنقر على أي كلمة فى القائمة تظهر جميع المرادفات (فى مربع المرادفات على شكل شجرة وكل كلمة تنسدل تحتها باقى معانيها) الإنجليزية التى وردت بها الكلمة العربية .

11- بالنقر على اى مرادف إنجليزي فى شجرة المرادفات نسمع نطق المرادف .
انظر الصورة 






12- زر إلغاء لمسح نتائج البحث وعمل بحث جديد .

*13- خيارات البحث *
عند اختيار خاصية تعبيرات معناه ايجاد كل التعبيرات التى جاءت فيها الكلمة المراد البحث عنها وعدم اختيار هذه الخاصية تعنى ايجاد الكلمات المفردة فقط لنظر الصورة






*ملاحظة هامة*
عند البحث في الكلمات العربية يجب مراعاة الأتي:

الكلمة العربي المراد البحث عنها اذا كانت فعل يجب ان يكون فى صيغة الماضي .
اما باقى الكلمات فيجب وضعها فى الصورة المجردة .

يوجد في القاموس بعض الصور الامشروحة في بعض المجالات وهذه صور منها











كما يوجد لعبة لتعلم الكلمات الانجليزية وهذه صورة منها 






نظرااا لكثرة الشكاوي من الاعضاء وعدم معرفتهم ببرنامج virtual Drive ووقوع لينكات التحميل اكثر من مرة ، قمت بتغير نوعية الـ Image وجعلتها بصيغة ISO الشهيرة ، حتي يمكن التعامل مع القاموس بسهولة وقمت ايضا برفع القاموس من جديد وهو مقسم علي جزئين وقمت بضغطة وحجمة بعد الضغط 110 ميجا بايت ، 

ملحوظة هامة : انصح ببرنامج DAEMON Tools للتعامل مع القاموس وبعد التسطيب لكي يعمل القاموس نضغط كليك يمين علي ايكونة الـ DAEMON Tools في يمين الشاشة بجوار الساعة ثم نختار Emulation ونضغط Safe disk و ايضا نختار SecuROM
سنجد ان ايكونة الـ DAEMON Tools تحولت من اللون الاحمر الي الاخضر وهتلاقي القاموس شغال معاك زي النار بأذن الله

لتحميل برنامج DAEMON Tools  اضغط هنــــــــــــــــــــا ثم اضغط download

*اتمني من الاعضاء الذين يقومون بنقل الموضوع ذكر المصدر حتي احصل جزء من الدعاء *

*لينكـــــــــــــات تحميل القاموس*

الجــــزء ألاول 

الجــــزء الثاني

منقول للفائده


----------



## eng_alex (18 نوفمبر 2010)

:14::14::14: احب ان اكون اول من يشكرك على هذا المجهود الجبار والشرح الرائع:14::14::14:


----------



## eng.hany2010 (29 يناير 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شوارعي (2 فبراير 2011)

ما اشتغل عندي البرنامج 

ممكن شرح الطريقة الصحيحة لتشغيله ؟


----------



## عبدة قورة (9 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا*
وجارى التحميل​


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايوب صالح (10 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جاري التحميل


----------



## hazeeeeem_memo (22 فبراير 2011)

يسلمــــــــــــــوـو ع إلطــــــــــــرح إلمميـــــــــــز 




يعطيــــــــــــــــك إلعـــــــــــافيـــــــــــة


----------



## anas hawasly (13 يوليو 2011)

بعد ماستنيت شي 4 ساعات لنزل الملف ما شتغل وكنت كثير متشوقأنو أعمل علية هل ممكن تساعدوني


----------



## mawj.engineer (17 يوليو 2011)

_مشكوووووووووووور تسلم ايديك يااخي_


----------



## maher sokara (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور تسلم ايديك يااخي


----------



## eng.mostaffa (12 أكتوبر 2011)

متشكرين جدا على مجهودك الرائع دة واتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## توكل محمد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

نزلت الملفات مرة ومشتغلشى وبعدين نزلتها تانى ومشتغلشى أعمل ايه كده حوالى 8أو9 ساعات تعبت ماذا أفعل


----------



## ali salem helal (15 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الميكنيكي (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير وعلمك مالم تعلم


----------



## islam khattab (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير..............وشكرا


----------



## Grad.Student (26 ديسمبر 2012)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## مهندسة2008 (15 أبريل 2014)

من فضلكم نزلولنا اللينكات من تانى لأنى محتاجة القاموس ضرورى علشان بحضر ماجيستيير


----------



## adison2000 (15 أبريل 2014)

مهندسة2008 قال:


> من فضلكم نزلولنا اللينكات من تانى لأنى محتاجة القاموس ضرورى علشان بحضر ماجيستيير



الروابط تعمل ولا مشكله فيها ..
إلا أن التنزيل من 4shared يتطلّب إنشاء عضويه جديده به وذلك لا يأخذ منك سوى دقائق معدوده ..


----------



## فؤاد القرغولي (16 أبريل 2014)

مشكور على التعب بارك الله فيك


----------



## ALEEXO (13 نوفمبر 2014)

أخي أنا حملتو وشكرا الك بس عندي مشكلة بالتثبيت أنا النظام عندي windows 8.1 x64


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (24 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع جيد، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## aboamr007 (8 يونيو 2015)

شكرا لك


----------

